#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > مشکل: غیرفعال کردن آپدیت ویندوز10

## maryam_sh

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما
سیستم بنده ویندوز 10 نصب هست و واسه غیرفعال کردن آپدیت ویندوز از روشی که در لینک زیر قرار میدم استفاده کردم ولی متاسفانه بعد از یک روز یا چند ساعت دوباره فعال میشه و ویندوز به طور خودکار آپدیت میشه و زمانی که آپدیت ویندوز فعال باشه microsoft office هم شروع میکنه به گرفتن آپدیت از اینترنت الان که متوجه شدم حدود 7-6 گیگابایت فقط بخاطر همین آپدیت ها مصرف شده تو را خدا بفرمایید بنده باید چکار کنم؟
از روشی که در لینک زیر قرار دادم جهت غیرفعال کردن استفاده کردم

http://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/5288299/%D...D9%88%D8%B2-10

----------

*مجید89*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
تمامی سایت ها همین روش رو آموزش دادند و فکر نمی کنم روش دیگری باشه. من خودم ویندوز 10 نصب ندارم ولی شما اگر سروی update رو روی disable قرار بدید نباید خود به خود روشن بشه مطمئنید سرویس رو درست disable می کنید؟

----------

*abcd110*,*maryam_sh*,*باباخاني*,*مجید89*

----------


## غفور

سلام 
بعد از این مرحله را که انجام دادین از طریق کنترل control panel وارد windows update شده و از پنجره ظاهر شده change setting را کلیک کرده وimportant update را حالت never check for update قرار داده و ok./.

----------

*maryam_sh*,*nekooee*

----------


## AMD

*1*. Run را باز کنید. (کلید Windows + R  را بفشارید)

*2*. بعد از باز شدن پنجره، دستور زیر را در این پنجره بنویسید و اینتر را بزنید:

	Services.msc

*3*. صفحه ای برای شما باز می شود؛ در لیست به دنبال گزینه‌ Windows Update بگردید و بر روی آن دوبار کلیک کنید تا پنجره آن باز شود.

*4.* در این پنجره از قسمت Startup Type گزینه Disable را انتخاب کنید.

*5*. در پایین پنجره گزینه ای به نام Stop وجود دارد. کافی است بر روی آن کلیک کنید تا آپدیت خودکار ویندوز غیر فعال شود.


	نکته: اگر بعدها تصمیم گرفتید اقدام به آپدیت ویندوز کنید، باید دوباره این راه ساده را بروید و بر روی دکمه Start کلیک کنید.

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*maryam_sh*,*nekooee*,*باباخاني*,*مجید89*

----------


## A-H

سلام و درود
آیا این روش با غیر فعال کردن آپدیت از قسمت ستینگ فرق داره؟
چون با وجود غیر فعال بودن باز هم ترافیک اینترنتم رو مصرف میکنه، با وجود بسته بودن همه ی برنامه ها
فکر میکنم کرنل یا یه همچین چیزی توی پروسس ها به نت وصل بود و در حال دریافت...

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk

----------


## maryam_sh

> *1*. Run را باز کنید. (کلید Windows + R  را بفشارید)
> 
> *2*. بعد از باز شدن پنجره، دستور زیر را در این پنجره بنویسید و اینتر را بزنید:
> 
>     Services.msc
> 
> *3*. صفحه ای برای شما باز می شود؛ در لیست به دنبال گزینه‌ Windows Update بگردید و بر روی آن دوبار کلیک کنید تا پنجره آن باز شود.
> 
> *4.* در این پنجره از قسمت Startup Type گزینه Disable را انتخاب کنید.
> ...


بنده همین مراحل رو چندین روز تکرار کردم ولی متاسفانه بعد از مثلا یک روز دوباره میبینم برگشته به مراحله اول و داره آپدیت میشه و تمام حجم اینترنت بنده مصرف شده نمیدونم باید چکار کنم؟با تشکر

----------

*مجید89*

----------


## A-H

منم به همین خاطر ویندوز ۷ نصب کردم...
شما برنامه ی BW Meter رو نصب کنید و اجازه دسترسی کرنل رو به اینترنت ندید، ببین کارتون راه میفته

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk

----------


## AMD

این برنامه رو دانلود و اجرا کنید 
*Destroy Windows Spying 1.6.0 Final جلوگیری از مصرف غیرمجاز ویندوز از اینترنت*

----------

*A-H*,*abcd110*,*maryam_sh*,*nekooee*,*باباخاني*

----------


## maryam_sh

> این برنامه رو دانلود و اجرا کنید 
> *Destroy Windows Spying 1.6.0 Final جلوگیری از مصرف غیرمجاز ویندوز از اینترنت*


ممنونم.حالا این رو تست میکنم بینم تا 2-1 روز وضعیت به چه صورت هست نتیجه رو بهتون اطلاع میدم

----------

*@mahmoud*

----------


## AMD

> ممنونم.حالا این رو تست میکنم بینم تا 2-1 روز وضعیت به چه صورت هست نتیجه رو بهتون اطلاع میدم


حتما نتیجه رو اعلام کنید .

----------

*@mahmoud*,*maryam_sh*,*nekooee*,*باباخاني*

----------


## maryam_sh

> حتما نتیجه رو اعلام کنید .


با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید
جناب AMD.POWER واقعا ممنونم مشکلم با این نرم افزار حل شد دیگه حجم اینترنت کم نمیشه آپدیت های ویندوز بسته شدن.یه سوال: اگه کسی بخواد دوباره به مرحله قبل برگرده یعنی آپدیت ویندوز واسش فعال بشه باید چکار کنه؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید
> جناب AMD.POWER واقعا ممنونم مشکلم با این نرم افزار حل شد دیگه حجم اینترنت کم نمیشه آپدیت های ویندوز بسته شدن.یه سوال: اگه کسی بخواد دوباره به مرحله قبل برگرده یعنی آپدیت ویندوز واسش فعال بشه باید چکار کنه؟


فکر کنم با همین برنامه و اجراش بشه دوباره اینها رو برگردوند .

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*maryam_sh*,*باباخاني*

----------


## AMD

تاپیک به دلیل نتیجه رسیدن قفل میشه .

----------

*farzad_yousefi*

----------

